

[Giveaway] Mac app to help you stay focused and reduce clutter - pointum

I&#x27;ve got an update for HazeOver coming up, so I&#x27;d like to give away some spare download codes for you to enjoy:<p>7KPN667KAWXY
NPLNXLLRRH6Y
443MR343FYNR
JMPYNX4P3R9A
EHPTEM4W9L4M
T4TK7F67WKTF
7P67F9FXRFPN
M3N3A7JPNPRW
RYLFR9J6FRPK
MEERF7LHH74J
T43LHTPL4349
JEM4H6YPJXNW<p>Please write back about your experience =)<p>Oh, and here&#x27;s a demo video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hazeover.com&#x2F;
and Mac App Store link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hazeover.com&#x2F;get&#x2F;appstore
======
thomasjonas
I've always had problems with focusing on application windows. Recently I
started using Better Touch Tool to fully maximize windows (when clicking the
green button), but that might be a bit of a overkill on a 27" iMac. Maybe this
app will work better. Thanks!

~~~
pointum
I hope it does. The idea I had behind HazeOver is that I don't want to manage
windows at all. I just want them to get out of the way.

------
dsarch
Just tested the App and I really loved it.

I was searching for something like this for quite sometime, as I tend to have
a lot of windows open and this app helps me to focus on only one at a time.

Simple and efficient =)

Thanks !

~~~
pointum
Thank you. That's exactly what it is made for. I'm glad you like it.

------
marpstar
I love this app. I gladly paid $3.99 when I saw it, as I've been wanting
something like this for awhile.

Question: any evidence of increased battery life due to the lowered brightness
on a portion of the screen?

I was sitting in a dark room with my MBP at full brightness and noticed how
bright the windows are when they're focused and you have the dim set
sufficiently high. There's gotta be at least SOME savings, right?

~~~
pointum
Thank you. I don't think MBPs have local backlight dimming in their LCDs.
AFAIK only big expensive TVs do and MBPs displays are to thin to fit that =)

------
thekgann
I just purchased this from the app store. Great work!

~~~
pointum
Ooh, thank you.

------
akoster
This looks awesome! Just got back from a camping trip and just saw your post.
Might there be any spare codes left?

EDIT: if you are better by email, feel free to reach me at akoster (at)
ieee.org Thanks in advance and looking forward to trying out and recommending
this awesome-looking app.

~~~
pointum
Sent one by email. Have fun.

------
asherkin
Looks like these are all gone. Shame, given the lack of both points and
comments.

~~~
pointum
Here's one just for you. I hope you get to grab it: FLHLJJ777L3L

~~~
atmosx
Hey sorry, I did something stupid and used the code you spared for @asherkin.
Would be kind enough to share another one?

I'm kinda sleepy in my office and just copied and paste the code for fun,
didn't expect it to work (or maybe can I reverse the procedure? I never used
'redeem' before :-/ )

~~~
pointum
Giveaways are always a lottery =) Enjoy it.

------
pointum
UPDATE 2: Some time ago I sent some codes to bloggers. Unused codes are
expiring soon and I'm going to give them away as well. Please comment if you'd
like to get HazeOver.

------
enoch_r
I'd like one--I often get confused about whether I've switched my focus or
not, and this seems like a good way to manage that! Curious about the plans
for the update, too. :)

Thanks!

~~~
pointum
I think you'll love it. I'll send you a code when I get back home in a few
hours.

~~~
enoch_r
Thanks, appreciate it! :)

~~~
pointum
I'm back! [http://tokn.co/c53b53x5](http://tokn.co/c53b53x5)

~~~
enoch_r
Aw, man--I'm too slow, it was already redeemed. Thanks anyway!

EDIT: My email address is: john.d.swanson at the biggest search engine's email
service dot com, if you want to try that. Again, thanks. :)

~~~
pointum
Got it!

------
pointum
UPDATE: apparently all gone. Please do check out the site and leave a comment
if you'd like it. I have a few codes left to give out in the comments.

------
lie07
Looks like all are gone. Will check out the app when i get home. I think this
will help with what i have been wanting for awhile.

Thanks though.

------
pmhpereira
As a Windows user, I'm jealous this is for Mac only. Great work @pointum!

Does anyone know a similar tool for Windows 7/8?

~~~
pointum
Thank you. Funny thing is that initially I planned to create this app for
Windows, but then I switched to Mac.

------
coreymaass
been looking for this for ages. Just happily paid $4. Feature request - I'd
like to be able to turn it on/off per monitor.

~~~
pointum
Thank you. The update I have mentioned includes better support for multiple
monitors. I.e. each screen would wave its own highlighted window. Would that
help in your case?

~~~
coreymaass
That's exactly what I want! At my desk I use a huge monitor, which is where
I'm loving HazeOver. I keep my macbook air on my desk for email and chat,
which is already hard to see due to it's size. So I usually keep that a little
brighter. With HazeOver as it is now, it's dark all the time.

------
shayarnett
I could use all the help I can get!

------
codq
Any more codes? This looks great!

~~~
pointum
If you like it then you shoulda put a rxfxyh on it wnm9mm

~~~
codq
:)

------
dsarch
Hello !

Can you share another one ?

Seems an amazing product =)

~~~
pointum
Too bad there are no PMs in here fn6fe439mymy.

~~~
dsarch
Yay ! Thank you =)

------
kochandy
Is there a useable demo?

~~~
pointum
Demos should have some limitations. It's such a small and simple app than I
don't know how to make an adequate demo out of it.

~~~
kochandy
I was just thinking time limited trial; full functionality for 3 days or
something.

------
edgeorge92
Id love one thanks

~~~
pointum
Here wttwx you xh97nkx go!

~~~
edgeorge92
Hero. Thank so much

